# Phila, PA- A06924700 Maxi, F 4yr, PACCA



## alane (May 14, 2008)

She is at PACCA.
Maxi-URGENT
Maxi (A06924700) is a beautiful female German Shepherd about 4 years old.
Poor Maxi was surrendered by her owners because they cannot afford to
treat her epilepsy. Maxi was diagnosed with epilepsy and prescribed
Phenobarbital, which is cheap and effective. We have observed no seizures
since Maxi arrived. Maxi is a little shy and depressed here but is very
sweet and good with people. She also seems to like other dogs but her
owners say she is not a fan of cats. Maxi needs out ASAP so she can
continue on her meds and live a happy, long life. Photo at:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3074/3113637841_1a16748a50_b.jpg


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: phila pa 4yr F Maxi PACCA*


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: phila pa 4yr F Maxi PACCA*

Dogs in Pacca have very little time!!!!!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: phila pa 4yr F Maxi PACCA*

Bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: phila pa 4yr F Maxi PACCA*

Bump


----------



## marie0414 (Dec 6, 2006)

Wish I could take her since I live in Philly but tonight we're picking up a momma GSD with her 2 one week old puppies from the PSPCA.
...how could we say no?

Hubby and I left our rescue group to join the PSPCA since PACCA is closing 1/1/09 and we need to help as many animals as possible to save them from euthanasia. I'll keep you posted on momma and the babies.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you for giving the little family a home for the holidays! I hope Maxi is as lucky......

_____________________________________________________

Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD- adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Adopters snap up black and silvers like they are free cheese! (what can I say, I like cheese)

If she's managed on phenobarbitol, she would be just as adoptable-that coloring makes people swoon.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I have to say Jean- I think the black/silver is my favorite coloring- and the livers!!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Has anyone checked the status on this poor girl? I can't seem to find a number==


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Does anyone know how to get in touch with this shelter?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

PAWS Main Shelter
Open 24 hours a day for animal intake
Open 11 am to 6 pm, 7 days a week for adoption
111 West Hunting Park Avenue
Philadelphia, PA 19140, Ph: 267-385-3800 
PAWS Adoption Center
Mon-Sat: 11 am to 7 pm
Sun: 11 am to 6 pm
100 N. 2nd Street (at Arch)
Philadelphia, PA 19106, Ph: 215-238-9901


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Are you working on this girl Tess?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

also at this same shelter:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=906404&page=0#Post906404


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I just spoke with the shelter and they say she is very sweet. She came in on December 16 and her time is short. Apparently they don't hold dogs long at this shelter. Can anyone help out with this girl?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

They DO NOT hold dogs long here. This is the AC of Philadelphia...and they are always swamped! Any dog here should be considered very urgent.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Mary Ann-any ideas for this one?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

No...the GSD rescues that pull from this shelter are full


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Could somebody pull with sponsorship or donations etc?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

fosters are the problem


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"Both dogs I feel would be easy fosters and highly adoptable! I don't think you wouldn't have them very long. These 2 guy I felt are keepers. They are both really good looking.Who every fosters them could be foster failures(people who foster and fall in love and can't give them up)

Maxi is a 3yr old black and cream gs of average size. She warmed up to me pretty quickly(sorry Ed) and was very loving. She walked well on a leash and was generally easy to handle. We were in the rabbit room most of the time and she sniffed and wagged her tail. She did the same in the cat room. When a cat hissed at her she still wagged her tail. I did do a nose to nose meeting with another female and she did fine. I saw no aggression in her in whatever we did. She gave me kisses and sat for a treat. We sat on the floor together and I rubbed her belly and she was kissing me. I found her to be very loving. Natalie really really likes her and would love to see her get out of there. I have a neighbor with a dog with epilepsy on meds and that dog is doing fine."


----------



## Aeroforz1 (Apr 25, 2007)

I could take both GSD's from this shelter if transport to State College, PA could be arranged. [Removed by Admin. Wisc.Tiger - Rule Violation] 

Email = [email protected]

Mary Ann and a few others on here are familiar with my rescue but for those who might not be my rescue is

Saving Shelter Dogs of Central PA


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Check your email too. I can pull tomorrow afternoon and have them sent. 
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh and you need to call the PAWS to let them know I am coming for both.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I have heard that they are being pulled by a rescue. I have no confirmation on this just yet.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

News?


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

Which dogs are being pulled from PACCA? Is Tony being pulled, too?


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

Maxi and Bucky from last week were pulled by rescue. They don't tell you which one but they are safe.


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks. Is Tony still available, then? I'm a VGSR foster mom and we weren't sure if he went to rescue, already.


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

bump


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

She was pulled by rescue awhile ago.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------

